# Any B4 Passat Wagons on Bags?



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I am thinking about selling off my GLI, and possibly getting a B4 wagon. It'd be a downgrade, but I'd like to experiment with airbags instead of your typical coilovers...
So school me on what stuff would be needed, estimated cost, etc.
Hook up the *switches*, and pickup the *bitches*


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Any B4 Passat Wagons on Bags? (Scuba2001)*

i can't remember his name, but there's a guy in the passat-all other models forum that's bagging one & has a build thread up now, you might want to check it out. i had a 'bagged B4 sedan on 18"s myself. i love the B4 wagons, & they look SICK low...i'm still looking for a wagon too, i really want one. i sell complete kits in the $1500-$2000 range, & they are complete, down to the last fitting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Any B4 Passat Wagons on Bags? (beyondkustom)*

i did this for my buddy mike scott and its a b5.5 i am not sure if your suspension is the same here few pics.

after this was done, i had to add another 2 inches or so to the rod part to bring the car a little bit higher


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Any B4 Passat Wagons on Bags? (beyondkustom)*

beyondcustom you have im


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Any B4 Passat Wagons on Bags? (Rat4Life)*

After owning a '98 B5 1.8T, I can tell you that the suspension between the B4 and B5's are totally different.








If I can get a complete kit with everything needed to drop the car on the tire, I'd be totally happy. I figure I'd spend about $1100-1500 on a nice set of fully adjustable coilovers. And then I'd still have to crawl under the car every time I wanted a different stance. For a few extra bucks, I might as well get a set og bags... even though it'll take more time to tweak the stance.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Any B4 Passat Wagons on Bags? (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_After owning a '98 B5 1.8T, I can tell you that the suspension between the B4 and B5's are totally different.
.

you right i wasn't thinking b4 passat has a transvers* mounted engine, so the suspension is almost the same if not identical to a gti mk3


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Any B4 Passat Wagons on Bags? (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_you right i wasn't thinking b4 passat has a transvers* mounted engine, so the suspension is almost the same if not identical to a gti mk3

Correct you are... Identical to the SLC Corrados and Mk3 GTI/Jetta VR6 platforms also. 2.0 Mk3's have different control arms and subframes.


----------

